# T/C Hawken Trigger Mod



## Niner (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an old (‘70’s ??) .45 cal T/C Hawken that has been in the family “forever”.  I inherited it from my Dad.

The trigger on this unit is different from any that I have seen, and I was wondering if any of y’all have seen one done this way.

The “set” trigger has been removed, and the rifle is fired using only the “regular” trigger.  However, the trigger pull on this puppy is right at 2.5# give or take an ounce on my trigger gauge.  The trigger “feel” is great, and the rifle is a joy to shoot and is quite accurate.  It also has a Lyman peep sight mounted on the tang.  

Have any of y’all ever seen a T/C Hawken with this kind of trigger mod done to it?


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 20, 2012)

Post some pics please!  I would love to see this setup.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the set trigger and use it like a safety.  I build my rifles so that they will not fire unless I set the set trigger.
.
Since Im shooting a flint  I have to keep my gun either half or full cocked so that I can keep the frizzen closed. I like knowing that I will not fire by simply pulling one trigger.
.
just my .02


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 21, 2012)

Any double phase double set can be easily modified that way.  Just remove the set trigger and you got it.  Its no less safe now than it was with the set trigger.  Double phase triggers can be fired with or without setting.


----------



## Niner (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of the rifle.....


----------



## Ga Waters (Sep 21, 2012)

The only thing wrong with that set up is I don't own it. Love the T/C trads.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Sep 21, 2012)

Flintrock said:


> I like the set trigger and use it like a safety.  I build my rifles so that they will not fire unless I set the set trigger.
> .
> Since Im shooting a flint  I have to keep my gun either half or full cocked so that I can keep the frizzen closed. I like knowing that I will not fire by simply pulling one trigger.
> .
> just my .02



I like the idea of the safety being the set trigger how do you make it a safety

Oh BTW nice T/C, I recently picked up a T/C Hawken .50 and love it nice rifle, shoots good too.


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 21, 2012)

Niner said:


> Here's a pic of the rifle.....



Nice gun Niner.

I usually shoot at the West Point WMA range on Sundays. My son works Saturdays, so that is the only day we have now. I even ran into Bernie out there once.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 24, 2012)

7MAGMIKE said:


> I like the idea of the safety being the set trigger how do you make it a safety
> 
> Oh BTW nice T/C, I recently picked up a T/C Hawken .50 and love it nice rifle, shoots good too.



Mine will not go off by pulling the front trigger alone.  I have to set the rear trigger first. Therefore  I can have my rifle on full cock and it will not go off if I accidentally pull the front trigger.  I have to set the rear trigger and then pull the front trigger.      Alot of rifles are built so that the front trigger makes contact with the sear inside the lock when the trigger is pulled and it will fire with or without using the set trigger.  I have mine so that only the rear trigger makes contact with the sear and it has to be set prior to pulling the front trigger to make it fire.        Its not much of a safety like a centerfire but atleast I have to complete two steps to make it fire rather than just  one.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 25, 2012)

i've sat in a tree w/ a Hawkins since the '70s...removed the set trigger early on.......for a safety that is 100% foolproof, i keep the cap in my hand while sittin'..


----------



## R1150R (Sep 30, 2012)

Quite a while ago T/C  offered a single trigger which could be retrofitted in it's caplocks that came with set triggers.
I have one on one of my rifles.
That's what you may have.


----------

